# TRUJILLO desde mi terraza!



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

rafo18 said:


> Bueno lo unico que me gusto de tus fotos fueron esos *atardeceres* , las otras tan un poco feitas




hahaha! se nota que no acostumbras a leer


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> hahaha! se nota que no acostumbras a leer



Jajajajajajaajajaja, tiene mèrito al exponer lo q siente, ya vez que no teme ser banneado. Asì que no seas cruel con èl :bash:


----------



## oxidan (Apr 1, 2005)

YO VIVI EN ALTO MOCHE!!! BIEN BAKAN. TODOS LOS DIAS TOMANA LECHE RECIEN ORDEÑADA!!!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Jajajajajajaajajaja, tiene mèrito al exponer lo q siente, ya vez que no teme ser banneado. Asì que no seas cruel con èl :bash:


Asu, ni que SkyPeru fuera un dictador o si?


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Asu, ni que SkyPeru fuera un dictador o si?


  Estaba bromeando Bajopontino, yo respeto a todos. Y si me preguntas te dirè sinceramente no creo q sky sea un dictador


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Yo tambien estaba bromeando, y bueno yo tampoco creo eso, mas bien creo que es tolerante.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Yo tambien estaba bromeando, y bueno yo tampoco creo eso, mas bien creo que es tolerante.


----------



## antofasky (Dec 20, 2004)

mmmm si estan buenas las fotos, se parece un poco a Antofagasta, solo que con menos edificios, se ve agradable trujillo!


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Interesantes las fotos. Se aprecian varios tanques de agua en la ciudad..es que acaso la fuente de agua queda lejos de la ciudad y la tienen que llevar y guardar?

Ah, por cierto esto es nieve?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

JuanPaulo said:


> Interesantes las fotos. Se aprecian varios tanques de agua en la ciudad..es que acaso la fuente de agua queda lejos de la ciudad y la tienen que llevar y guardar?
> 
> Ah, por cierto esto es nieve?!?!?!?!?!?!



pues si, los reservorios almacenan el agua que luego se repartira a las casas.

no, eso no es nieve, esos asentamientos marginales se situan en la falda de ese cerro, puros arenales son !


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Nieve?, que loco.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Oye sky, borra los sticky poll de Baneo temporal y calida de temas en el foro, son demasiados.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

El Bajopontino said:


> Oye sky, borra los sticky poll de Baneo temporal y calida de temas en el foro, son demasiados.



lo de calidad de temas en el foro seguira ahi un tiempo mas, puesto que muchos aun necesitan darle una leida..........y urgente!!


----------



## zid (Dec 24, 2004)

La ciudad no se ve bonita en esas fotos, se ve desorganizada y sin ordenamiento territorial, hay algunas fotos interesantes pero creo que se vería mejor al nivel de la calle.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

zid said:


> La ciudad no se ve bonita en esas fotos, se ve desorganizada y sin ordenamiento territorial, hay algunas fotos interesantes pero creo que se vería mejor al nivel de la calle.


pues si, es exactamente lo que busco con las fotos, no solo lo bonito y organizado, tambien una vista de la otra cara y desde una azotea o terraza es mas facil ver ese lado de las ciudades costeras peruanas....


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

En verdad tienes razon, esa zona me recuerda bastante a zonas de San Luis y La Victoria en Lima...como Balconcillo.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Pero esa es la idea de que conozcamos el nivel urbanìstico de nuestras ciudades.


----------

